# a (not very serious) question



## turtledro (Jan 26, 2008)

do you think there may be psycedelic effects if when flushing you flushed with a mushroom tea?


----------



## headband (Jan 26, 2008)

no :ignore:


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 26, 2008)

no, your better of smoking the mushrooms straight.....
 or better yet....just eat some boomers.....that would prob. give you some psycedelic effects!!! lol


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 26, 2008)

let's put it this way... how do u think you would feel if you drank some... I don't know... water out of your gutters?... prob not too good, right?

you r trying to feed the plant something that it shouldn't be getting... you are probably more inclined to kill your plant than give it some kind of "supercharge"....


----------

